# Black Capped Lory



## Jess2308

Just a quick post cos im dead excited 

Heard from the breeder and the black capped lory eggs i have been waited on have hatched! Im so excited! Obviously there is still a risk of babies dying or parents killing them - bird breeding seems pretty difficult!!  But im keeping fingers crossed that all will go well and the weeks will go quickly til my new baby comes home. The breeder is a fantastic guy, he's giving me the bird free of charge!! (Long story!) So im really looking forward to getting it all sorted. I will start pestering him to email a pic once they look less like little featherless aliens and more like birds 

For those who dont know what these look like, here's some adults, taken from google... Just the most stunning birds in the world i think:


----------



## scosha37

OOh what stunning birds... there lush!...well good luck hope everythings goes ok for you....and dont for get to keep us posted..


----------



## sallybrunskill

They are absolutely beautiful


----------



## charlie9009

They are gorgeous birds, and quite hard to get hold of now I believe. Are they the one's that have to have the special diet (mostly nectar?)


----------



## Jess2308

Thanks all!

Yes, these are not the easiest birds to take care of. They have a nectar and fruit diet and because of that have rather projectile poop lol They wouldnt be for everyone!

Some lories are not so hard to get hold of - rainbow lorikeets for example are pretty common, but just not popular as pets because of the poo issue. Black caps are very rare though and not often hand reared so im very lucky.


----------



## charlie9009

Jess2308 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Yes, these are not the easiest birds to take care of. They have a nectar and fruit diet and because of that have rather projectile poop lol They wouldnt be for everyone!
> 
> Some lories are not so hard to get hold of - rainbow lorikeets for example are pretty common, but just not popular as pets because of the poo issue. Black caps are very rare though and not often hand reared so im very lucky.


 lol, had heard about the poo! Not something I could deal with I don't think! 

I can't wait to see some pics of your lovely little baby


----------



## Rebecca and the pack

I've always had a passion for lorys! Your so lucky!


----------



## Freebird

Beautiful birds, I hope it all works out for you 

I used to have 2 hand reared Dusky Lorries, OMG did they cover everything in Poo! They could squirt all the way across the room 

Glad you don't mind being covered in Poop lol Apart from that they are gorgeous birds.


----------



## Jess2308

lol! IMO the minor downsides (poo/specialist diet, LOUD voice) does not even do a thing to put me off them as their personalities more than make up for it. They are fantastic companions. And i was told a little trick by a well known lory breeder - just make the nectar up thicker, like a paste, and then you dont get the very watery poo! Makes things much more managable lol I find seed all over the carpet more work 

But, good news!! 4 babies now hatched - all looking healthy at the moment!


----------



## scosha37

Jess2308 said:


> lol! IMO the minor downsides (poo/specialist diet, LOUD voice) does not even do a thing to put me off them as their personalities more than make up for it. They are fantastic companions. And i was told a little trick by a well known lory breeder - just make the nectar up thicker, like a paste, and then you dont get the very watery poo! Makes things much more managable lol I find seed all over the carpet more work
> 
> But, good news!! 4 babies now hatched - all looking healthy at the moment!


oh greatr news... hope all gos well!..


----------



## charlie9009

I will keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you  Keep us all updated


----------



## Jess2308

Thank you!  I will definately keep you all updated!


----------

